# Taxonomic Updates, Taxonomy, Information and ID Keys For Scorpions



## Kugellager (May 2, 2005)

*Taxonomic Updates, Information and ID Keys For Scorpions*

This sticky will be devoted to the posting of updates and changes to taxomic nomenclature and identification of scorpions. The reason I am doing this it to make an attempt to keep all this information in one easy-to-find place.

Please keep all comments and discussion *strictly* to the taxonomic posts. I will attempt to moderate this thread quite strictly to keep the fluff to a bare minimum and will delete all posts not directly relevant to the information that will end up here. I ask everyone to do their part and not post OT in this thread.

To reiterate. This is not a thread for posting keeping conditions, enclosure information or behavioral information.  This is strictly meant to be a scientific information thread devoted to the taxonomic classification and identification of scorpions. 

As I have little time to search through the Scorpion forum for other information previously that may be relevant to this thread; I would ask that if any of you guys come across taxonomic information or a species ID key already posted in the Scorpion Forum that you PM me with a link to the pertinent post and I will move or copy it to here. 

Lastly; When posting new information here please label your post title with species/genus/famliy information to further cross referencing and make it easier to use the search function. Also, reference somewhere in the body of the post who made the new re-classification or ID key.

Thanks 

John
];')


----------



## TheNothing (May 2, 2005)

*here's some of my previous posts:*

The family name Liochelidae is changed to Hemiscorpiidae. Hemiscorpiidae
includes the same genera and species as Liochelidae + the genus
Heteroscorpion from Urodacidae.

The family Urodacidae is abolished, and Heteroscorpion is transfered to
Hemiscorpiidae and Urodacus is transferd to Scorpionidae.

The complete article is freely available at the Euscorpius Journal homepage:
http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/p2005_20.pdf


----------------------------


Acosta & Fet (2005) have changed the spelling of P. leiosoma back to P. liosoma (no "e")

Acosta & Fet (2005)
Nomenclatural notes in Scorpiones (Arachnida).
Zootaxa, 934:1-12.


----------



## Ythier (May 2, 2005)

*Androctonus taxonomic changes*

Hi,

Some new taxonomic changes in the genus Androctonus (13 species now) from Lourenço. He just gave me his paper today but it's from March (Lourenço W.R., 2005. Nouvelles considérations taxonomiques sur les espèces du genre Androctonus Ehrenberg, 1828 et description de deux nouvelles espèces (Scorpiones, Buthidae). Rev.Suisse de Zool. 112(1):145-171) :

- A.amoreuxi : the subspecies A.a.amoreuxi is placed in synonymy of A.amoreuxi, and all the forms found in Middle East and Asia (the two other subspecies A.a.levyi and A.a.baluchicus) are not considered belonging to A.amoreuxi. A.a.baluchicus is now considered as a valid species A.baluchicus. The status of A.a.levyi is still unclear. The species A.amoreuxi is now only found in North Africa, perhaps in Israel.
- A.australis : all subspecies (A.a.australis, A.a.africanus, A.a.garzonii, A.a.hector, A.a.lybicus) are placed in the synonymy of A.australis, which is considered as a polymorphic species.
- A.bicolor : subspecies A.b.bicolor and A.b.aeneas are placed in synonymy of A.bicolor. A.b.liouvillei is considered as a valid species : A.liouvillei.
- A.mauritanicus : both subspecies (A.m.mauritanicus and A.m.bourdoni) are placed in the synonymy of A.mauritanicus.
- A.crassicauda : subspecies A.c.crassicauda is placed in synonymy of A.crassicauda, and A.c.gonneti is considered as a valid species : A.gonneti.

- A.baluchicus (A. amoreuxi baluchicus before the revision).
- A.liouvillei (A. bicolor liouvillei before the revision)
- A.gonneti (A. crassicauda gonneti before the revision)

- 2 new species : A.maelfaiti (India) and A.dekeyseri (Senegal and Mauritania)

- And 3 others non changed : A.sergenti, A.hoggarensis and A.finitimus.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Kugellager (May 2, 2005)

*Heterometrus ID Key Link*

Here is a link for an old Heterometrus ID Key:

http://web.singnet.com.sg/~caijw/hetero/hetero.htm

fusion has posted a link to an updated and newer key in the post after this one.

John
];')


----------



## fusion121 (May 2, 2005)

Kugellager said:
			
		

> Here is a link for a Heterometrus ID Key:
> 
> http://web.singnet.com.sg/~caijw/hetero/hetero.htm
> 
> ...


Hi
That key is based on the Couzijn (1981) revision, the recent review by Kovarik (2004), is more up to date and combined with the pictures the key in that paper might be more useful for the hobbyist, its avialable here:

http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/p2004_15.pdf


----------



## Ythier (May 3, 2005)

Hi Oliver,
I don't have the skills to judge the paper of Kovarik, but according some scorpiologists, this paper is not good. Photos are nice but totally useless to identify well an Heterometrus, and text seems to be very poor in information. The Couzijn or Tikader's books seems to be better to identify Heterometrus spp.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## fusion121 (May 3, 2005)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi Oliver,
> I don't have the skills to judge the paper of Kovarik, but according some scorpiologists, this paper is not good. Photos are nice but totally useless to identify well an Heterometrus, and text seems to be very poor in information. The Couzijn or Tikader's books seems to be better to identify Heterometrus spp.
> Cheers,
> Eric


Yes, I read the discussion on scorpionfans about it and certainly his key seems to concentrate too much on colouring to differentiate the species. But also I think its a bit easier for non-scorpiologists to follow, then a key that needs a more in-depth knowledge of scorpion taxonomy, which is probably what most keepers of Heterometrus want since they tend to be beginners, just an opinion


----------



## G. Carnell (May 3, 2005)

Hi
the Couzijn key might be good to determine locality too, as he describes granularion of the Heterometrus in regards to where they come from (the old subspecies)

but Kovariks pictures help enormously!!
though the lack of H.laoticus and other pictures leaves a large hole of knowledge which needs to be filled
and it doesnt take into account differences in shape and granulation of different populations, ideally there would be pics of females too


----------



## Kugellager (May 16, 2005)

*North American Family and Genera ID Key*

Here is a link to Scott Stockwell's paper _*Systemic Observations on North American Scorpionida with a Key and Checklist of the Families and Genera*_.  It is a pdf and slow loading at times. This link was brought to my attention by Chad today and I thought I would add it here.

http://wrbu.si.edu/www/wrbu_pubs/309/WR309.PDF

John
];')


----------



## fusion121 (May 16, 2005)

Since people seem to like keys here are some keys to entire genera, not keys done by locality, I'll add some more when I get the references together. Most are only available from libraries.

*Bothriurids:*

*Timogenes* – Maury, Entomolgica Argentina, 1982, 41, p.23


*Buthids:*

*Centruroides* - Stahnke and Calos, Entomological news, 1977, 88, p. 111 
*Grosphus *– Lourenco, Entomol. Mitt. Zool. Mus. Hamburg, 1999, 13, p.133-138
*Isometrus* – Kovařík, Euscorpius, 2003, 10 Link 
*Parabuthus* - Prendini, The Journal of Arachnology, 2004, 32, p.109–186 (20 species)
*Rhopalurus* – Lourenco, Revue Arachnologique, 1982, 4, p.107-141

*Euscorpiidae*

*Euscorpius* - Kovarík, Serket, 1999, 6 (2), p. 38-44 Link to Jan Ove Rein's key 

*Scorpionids:*

*Heterometrus* - Couzijn, Rijk. v. Natur. Hist. Leiden, 1981, 184, p.1-196.
*Heterometrus* - Kovařík, Euscorpius, 2004, 15, p. 1-60 Link 
*Urodacus* – Koch, Rec. West. Aust. Mus, 5, p. 83-367 Link to Scorpion Files


----------



## Nazgul (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

me too  but most of the following keys are more locality related:

BELFIELD W. (1952): A Preliminary Check List of the West African Scorpions and Key for their Identification – Journal of the West African Science Association Vol.2  Nr.1: 41-47

EL-HENNAWY H.K. (1987): A simplified key to Egyptian scorpion species (Arachnida: Scorpionida) – Serket Vol. 1(1): 15-17

FITZPATRICK M.J. (1994): A checklist of the Parabuthus Pocock species of Zimbabwe with a re-description of P. mossambicensis (Peters, 1861) (Arachnida: Scorpionida) – Transactions of the Zimbabwe Scientific Association 68: 7-14

LAWRENCE R.F. (1955): Solifugae, scorpions and pedipalpi, with checklist of and keys to South African families, genera and species. II. Scorpions – South African Animal Life 1: 205-257

LOURENÇO W.R. & R. OTERO PATINO (1998): Tityus antioquensis sp. n., a new species of scorpion from the Department Antioqua, Central Cordillera of Colombia (Scorpiones, Buthidae), with a checklist and key for the Colombian species of the genus - Entomologische Mitteilungen zoologisches Museum Hamburg 12 (158): 297–307

STAHNKE H.L. (1972): A key to the genera of Buthidae (Scorpionida) – Entomological News 83: 121-133

STAHNKE H.L. (1974): Revision and Keys to the Higher Categories of Vejovidae (Scorpionida) - Journal of Arachnology 1: 107-141

Regards
Alex


----------



## Ythier (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi,
Some new species :
- Heterometrus tibetanus (China)
- Mesobuthus songi (China)
- Chactas braziliensis (Brazil)
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## =Jan= (Aug 26, 2005)

*key to european and turkish species*

Here´s a key
to european species, with turkish species also though not EU,
and of course with spain, france, greece, italy and so on.

http://www.butbn.cas.cz/klimes/arachno/scorp.html

see ya
jan


----------



## redhourglass (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Jacobo,

The genus of _Tityus_ is a complete mess moreso than _Centruroides_ LOL.  No key will help.  There is to much polymorphism/variation.....

Search the various papers for Lourenco et. al.  Some good some not.  

Regards.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Nazgul (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi,

a key for the Colombian Tityus spp:

LOURENÇO W.R. (2000): Synopsis of the Colombian species of Tityus Koch (Chelicerata, Scorpiones, Buthidae), with descriptions of three new species – Journal of Natural History 34: 449-461

Regards
Alex


----------



## redhourglass (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi.

Some how I missed this article or didn't remember.  Relevant to North America 2004.

Best Regards.

Sinc. Chad

*THE SYSTEMATICS OF THE SCORPION SUBFAMILY
UROCTONINAE (SCORPIONES: CHACTIDAE)
Michael E. Soleglad & Victor Fet*http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/fetpubl/Uroctoninae.pdf​http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/fetpubl/Uroctoninae.pdf


----------



## Nazgul (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi,

the latest overview for the genus Euscorpius:

FET V., SOLEGLAD M.E. & B. GANTENBEIN (2004): The Euroscorpion: Taxonomy and systematics of the genus Euscorpius Thorell, 1876 (Scorpiones: Euscorpiidae) in: Fet V. & Soleglad M.E. (eds): Proceedings of the 3rd Scorpiology Symposium (28th Annual Meeting of the American Arachnological Society, Norman, Oklahoma, June 24, 2004) – Euscorpius 17: 47-60

You just have to add E. concinnus which is described here:

VIGNOLI V., SALOMONE N., CARUSO T. & F. BERNINI (2005): The Euscorpius tergestinus (C.L. Koch, 1837) complex in Italy: Biometrics of sympatric hidden species (Scopriones: Euscopiidae) – Zoologischer Anzeiger 244 : 97-113

Regards
Alex


----------



## Prymal (Nov 28, 2005)

Proposed new systematics changes based upon:

Prendini, L. & W. C. Wheeler. 2005. Scorpion higher phylogeny and classification, taxonomic anarchy, and standards for peer review in online publishing. Cladistics 21: 446-494.

The suprageneric classification of extant scorpions proposed in the above paper: 

Superfamilial categories are abolished. New synonymies =

Parvorders Buthida, Chaerilida, Iurida, & Pseudochactida = Order Scorpiones.

Superfamilies Bothriuroidea, Buthoidea, Chactoidea, Chaeriloidea, Iuroidea, Pseudochactoidea, Scorpionoidea & Vaejovoidea = Order Scorpiones.

Family Caraboctonidae = Familu Iuridae.

Subfamily Bothriurinae = Family Bothriuridae
Subfamily Brotheinae = Family Chactidae
Subfamily Chactinae = Family Chactidae
Subfamily Euscorpiinae = Family Euscorpiidae
Subfamily Hemiscorpioniinae = Hemiscorpionidae
Subfamily Hormurinae = Family Liochelidae
Subfamily Lisposominae = Family Bothriuridae
Subfamily Megacorminae = Family Euscorpiidae
Subfamily Scorpioninae = Family Scorpionidae
Subfamily Scorpiopinae = Family Scorpiopidae
Subfamily Uroctoninae = Family Vaejovidae

Tribe Brotheini = Family Chactidae
Tribe Chactini = Family Chactidae
Tribe Chactopsini = Family Chactidae
Tribe Diplocentrini = Subfamily Diplocentrinae
Tribe Megacormini = Family Euscorpiidae
Tribe Nullibrotheini = Family Chactidae
Tribe Scorpiopini = Family Scorpiopidae
Tribe Troglocormini = Family Euscorpiidae
Subtribe Brotheina = Family Chactidae
Subtribe Neochactina = Family Chactidae

Genus Franckeus = Genus Vaejovis
Genus Hoffmannihadrurus = Genus Hadrurus
Genus Neochactas = Genus Broteochactas

Families and genera:

Family Bothriuridae = Genera Brothriurus, Brachistosternus, Brandbergia, Brazilobothriurus, Centromachetes, Cercophonius, Lisposoma, Orobothriurus, Pachakutej, Phoniocercus, Tehuankea, Thestylus, Timogenes, Urophonius & Vachonia.

Family Buthidae = Genera Afroisometrus, Akentrobuthus, Alayotityus, Ananteris, Androctonus, Anomalobuthus, Apistobuthus, Australobuthus, Babycurus, Baloorthochirus, Birulatus, Buthacus, Butheoloides, Butheolus, Buthiscus, Buthoscorpio, Buthus, Centruroides, Charmus, Cicileus, Compsobuthus, Congobuthus, Darchenia, Egyptobuthus, Grosphus, Hemibuthus, Hemilychas, Himalayotityobuthus, Hottentotta, Iranobuthus, Isometroides, Isometrus, Karasbergia, Kraepelinia, Lanzatus, Leiurus, Liobuthus, Lissothus, Lychas, Lychasioides, Mesobuthus, Mesotityus, Microananteris, Microbuthus, Microtityus, Neobuthus, Neogrosphus, Odontobuthus, Odonturus, Orthochirus, Orthochiroides, Parabuthus, Paraorthochirus, Pectinibuthus, Plesiobuthus, Polisius, Psammobuthus, Pseudolissothus, Pseudolychas, Pseudouroplectes, Razianus, Rhopalurus, Sabinebuthus, Sassanidothus, Simonoides, Somalibuthus, Somalicharmus, Thaicharmus, Tityobuthus, Tityopsis, Tityus, Troglorhopalurus, Troglotityobuthus, Uroplectes, Uroplectoides, Vachoniolus, Vachonus & Zabius.

Family Chactidae = Genera Auyantepuia, Brotheas, Broteochactas, Cayooca, Chactas, Chactopsis, Guyanochactas, Hadrurochactas, Nullibrotheas, Teuthraustes & Vachoniochactas.

Family Chaerilidae = Genus Chaerilus.

Family Diplocentridae = Subfamily Diplocentrinae = Genera Bioculus, Cazierius, Didymocentrus, Diplocentrus, Heteronebo, Oiclus & Tarsoporosus.
Subfamily Nebinae = Genus Nebo.

Family Euscorpiidae = Genera Euscorpius, Megacormus, Plesiochactas & Troglocormus.

Family Hemiscorpiidae = Genera Habibiella & Hemiscorpius.

Family Heteroscorpionidae = Genus Heteroscorpion.

Family Iuridae = Subfamily Caraboctoninae = Genera Caraboctonus & Hadruroides. Subfamily Hadrurinae = Genera Anuroctonus & Hadrurus. Subfanily Iurinae = Calchas & Iurus.

Family Liochelidae = Genera Cheloctonus, Chiromachetes, Chiromachus, Hadogenes, Iomachus, Liocheles, Opisthacanthus & Palaeocheloctonus.

Family Microcharmidae = Genera Ankaranocharmus, Microcharmus & Neoprotobuthus.

Family Pseudochactidae = Genus Pseudochactas.

Family Scorpionidae = Genera Heterometrus, Opistophthalmus, Pandinus & Scorpio.

Family Scorpiopidae = Genera Alloscorpiops, Dasyscorpiops, Euscorpiops, Neoscorpiops, Parascorpiops & Scorpiops.

Family Superstitioniidae = Subfamily Superstitioniinae = Genus Superstitionia. Subfamily Typhlochactinae = Genera Alacran, Sotanochactas & Typhlochactas.

Family Troglotayosicidae = Subfamily Belisariinae = Genus Belisarius. Subfamily Troglotayosicinae = Genus Troglotayosicus.

Family Urodacidae = Genus Urodacus.

Family Vaejovidae = Genera Paravaejovis, Paruroctonus, Pseudouroctonus, Serradigitus, Smeringurus, Syntropis, Uroctonites, Uroctonus, Vaejovis & Vejovoidus.

Best Regards,
Luc


----------



## Michiel (Jul 14, 2006)

Offcourse it's obvious that Couzijns' revision is the greatest of them all.;P 

Michiel Cozijn
Yes, loving scorpions runs in the family


I was just making fun, I did not read Kovariks paper (still busy with his paper on Babycurus)so I don't know which one is better.


----------



## Prymal (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Michiel,

Both Heterometrus revisionary papers have their pro's and con's. Personally, I try to remain distant from taxonomic matters but am fast becoming an avid supporter of the use of molecular analysis for revisionary works; supported by good ol' morphological analysis. Nuff said!

Luc


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 23, 2006)

> Valdez, A., Davila, S., Licea, A., Corona, M., Zamudio, F.Z., Garcia-Valdes, J., Boyer, L. and Possani, L. (2004)  Biochemical, genetic and physiological characterization of venom components from two species of scorpions : Centruroides exilicauda Wood and Centruroides sculpturatus Ewing. Biochimie 86 : 387-396.


This document provides a strong argument for the Arizona and Baja California populations of _Centruroides exilicauda_ being seperate species.  The synonymization of the two as _C.exilicauda_ by Williams has been in debate for a while but this document shows evidence of substantial molecular differences as well as differences in venom strength that would suggest that the Arizona population should be returned to _C.sculpuratus_ as described by Ewing.  The document also references a general argument towards the clumping of biota within the Sonoran desert region into two seperate zones.  Indeed, the two populations of _C.exilicauda/C.sculpturatus_ are disjunct.  The document promises a morphological analysis that I do not believe has actually followed (but then _C.vittatus_ and _C.exilicauda/C.sculpturatus_ are indistinct morphologically).  Perhaps as a result of the intended morphological review, there is no formal renouncement of the Williams synonymization.  That being said, it would seem that there is some acceptance of this paper as being a revision and I have found myself referring to the Arizona/NM population as _C.sculpturatus_

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Nazgul (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi,

interestingly a lot of biochemical papers on scorpion venom seem to never have accepted the synonymization by Williams, as there are a lot of publications from between 1980 (synonymization by Williams) and 2001 (first DNA sequencing results of C. exilicauda from different populations) which are on venom of C. exilicauda and C. sculpturatus.


A new website on North-American Vaejovidae is online: www.vaejovidae.com. It´s the website of the REVSYS project to study the systematics of the scorpion family Vaejovidae. Besides other interesting stuff the page is containing an updated chapter of the Catalog of the Scorpions of the World for the family Vaejovidae which can be downloaded here: http://www.vaejovidae.com/Vaejovidae%20catalog.pdf


----------



## Jeremy Huff (Nov 22, 2006)

Check out our lab's website at scorpion.amnh.org
Under publications you can download pdf's of many scorpion taxonomic papers published by people in our lab.

Hope this helps

Jeremy


----------



## Jeremy Huff (May 29, 2008)

*Scorpion website update*

We have updated the AMNH Scorpion Systematics Group website with several new trips and papers.  

Jeremy


----------



## Zoltan (Sep 20, 2010)

A couple of scorpion-related articles in the new issue of the Journal of Arachnology, vol. 38. no. 2.:


Pedro, S., E. Froufe, P. C. Alves & D. J. Harris. 2010. Genetic diversity within scorpions of the genus _Buthus_ from the Iberian Peninsula: mitochondrial DNA sequence data indicate additional distinct cryptic lineages. _Journal of Arachnology_ *38(2)*: 206-211.
*Abstract.* Historically _Buthus occitanus_ (Amoreux 1789) was recognized as the sole species of the genus present in the Iberian Peninsula, but recent morphological studies have identified and named two additional species. In addition, molecular data on the Moroccan fauna has shed light on the diversity within the genus. More species have since been described from North Africa, where diversity within the genus is highest. In this study we assessed the genetic diversity within specimens of _Buthus_ Leach 1815 from across the Iberian Peninsula using cytochrome oxidase 1 (CO1) mitochondrial DNA sequences. The known range of _B. ibericus_ Lourenço & Vachon 2004 was greatly expanded, with the species widespread in most of the western part of the Iberian Peninsula. Five distinct mtDNA lineages were found within _Buthus_ from the Iberian Peninsula, two of which were reported for the first time in this study. However, both _B. ibericus_ and _B. occitanus_ included highly divergent lineages and thus further studies are needed to fully comprehend the taxonomy of _Buthus_ from this region.



Graham, M. R. & R. W. Bryson Jr. 2010. _Vaejovis montanus_ (Scorpiones: Vaejovidae), a new species from the Sierra Madre Occidental of Mexico. _Journal of Arachnology_ *38(2)*: 285-293.
*Abstract.* A new species of montane scorpion is described from the Sierra Madre Occidental of Mexico. The species is morphologically similar to scorpions distributed throughout the "sky island" region of the southwestern United States and northwestern Mexico and is a member of the "_vorhiesi_" subgroup of the _Vaejovis_ "_mexicanus_" group. The morphology of the new species is compared to that of "_vorhiesi_" subgroup taxa, and biogeographic hypotheses about the diversification of this group are provided.



Toscano-Gadea, C. A. 2010. Sexual behavior of _Bothriurus buecherli_ (Scorpiones: Bothriuridae) and comparison with the _B. prospicuus_ group. _Journal of Arachnology_ *38(2)*: 360-363.
*Abstract.* This paper describes the sexual behavior of _Bothriurus buecherli_ San Martín 1963 and compares it with the rest of the _B. prospicuus_ group. The mating behavior was very similar to other species of the group, but _B. buecherli_ presented some differences in the initial stages, one being a long period of inactivity after the male grasps the female pedipalps. Information presented includes reference to the sexual sting, post-partum copulation, and an analysis of a case of cannibalism by the female.


----------



## Zoltan (Nov 24, 2010)

2 scorpion-related articles in the new issue of the Journal of Arachnology, vol. 38. no. 3.:



Kloock, C. T., A. Kubli, & R. Reynolds. 2010. Ultraviolet light detection: a function of scorpion fluorescence. _The Journal of Arachnology_ *38(3)*: 441-445.
*Abstract.* The hypothesis that fluorescence in scorpions functions in the detection of ultraviolet light was tested. We reduced the fluorescence of scorpions by prolonged exposure to ultraviolet light on a 16:8 h light:dark cycle and compared their activity levels and light environment choices to unmodified scorpions in simple arenas that were half in shadow and half exposed to light. Three different lighting conditions were tested: infrared (IR) light only, IR + ultraviolet light and IR + white light. Treatments were illuminated by infrared light for videotaping. Activity level was measured by the number of transitions from the exposed to shadowed regions, and choice was measured by the percentage of time spent in the shadowed portion of the arena. Under IR + ultraviolet light, fluorescent scorpions reduced their activity levels and the variance in habitat choice increased, compared with reduced-fluorescence scorpions. There were no differences between fluorescent and non-fluorescent scorpions in the IR only condition or in the IR + white light condition. This is interpreted as evidence that fluorescence aids in the detection of and response to ultraviolet light, and possible implications of this result in natural habitats are discussed. This is the first experimental demonstration of a possible function for scorpion fluorescence.



Santibáñez-López, C. E.  & O. F. Francke. 2010. New and poorly known species of the _mexicanus_ group of the genus _Vaejovis_ (Scorpiones: Vaejovidae) from Oaxaca, Mexico. _The Journal of Arachnology_ *38(3)*: 555-571.
*Abstract.* Four new species belonging to the _mexicanus_ group of the genus _Vaejovis_ C.L. Koch 1836 from Oaxaca, Mexico are described. The number of species of this group for the state is raised to seven. The males of _V. franckei_ and _V. setosus_ are described for the first time. A key to Oaxacan species of the _mexicanus_ group is provided.


----------

